# quiero comprarme un lingote de oro para guardarlo



## MAESE PELMA (31 Dic 2021)

dadme vuestra opinión sincera.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (31 Dic 2021)

De 1 kilo?


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Dic 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> De 1 kilo?



1 onza 1500 perraputos


----------



## Cipotecon (31 Dic 2021)

Depende de la cantidad, Compra moneda mejor, si te refieres a una onza. 

A la hora de vender va a ser más fácil vender 20 onzas separadas que 1 lingote de 20. 

Si vas a tope y quieres 1kg de oro tira a por lingote


----------



## Cipotecon (31 Dic 2021)

Te invito a que pases por el hilo “monedas y lingotes de inversión” se aprende mucho. 

Ya he visto que quieres una onza y deduzco que solo por su contenido en metal asique vete a por lo más baratejo


----------



## Blogan (31 Dic 2021)

O lingote bancario o nada


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Dic 2021)

Blogan dijo:


> O lingote bancario o nada



lingote bancario?


----------



## hortera (31 Dic 2021)

Compra Tesla


----------



## Blogan (31 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> lingote bancario?



400 0z, 12,5 kg, esos que levantan en la casa de papel con dos dedos una choni


----------



## Diosa-Harley (31 Dic 2021)

Compra un cadena de oro para ir to shulo


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Dic 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Compra un cadena de oro para ir to shulo



en españakistán? me pegarían una puñalada para robármela


----------



## Diosa-Harley (31 Dic 2021)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> en españakistán? me pegarían una puñalada para robármela



Bueno, eso significa que mola


----------



## TradingMetales (31 Dic 2021)

Mejor 2 kilos de plata al mismo precio


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Ene 2022)

up dos


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Ene 2022)

llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro y sobre el tema del oro y ya estoy decidido. precisamente es lo contrario
invertir en cualquier cosa que no sea oro es de ricos. invertir en oro es lo más seguro que se puede hacer.


----------



## estupeharto (1 Ene 2022)

Si el lingote no es de 12,5 kg eres un parguelas


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Ene 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Si el lingote no es de 12,5 kg eres un parguelas



claro que no lo va a ser.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy pensando en oro, o tierras de cultivo para alquilarlas. Esto último es la hostia, pero... es más meneo, y no tengo ganas. Meneo de comprarlas y vengan papeles.

Total. Estoy pensando en unos 15.000 - 18.000 eur. en oro, en lingotitos, para ir viendo cómo va la cosa.


----------



## jm666 (1 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> 1 onza 1500 perraputos



1500 1Oz, dime dónde amego 

decían por ahí de comprar lingotitos de 10 g porque son mas fáciles de vender si necesitas cash


----------



## Pirrakas (1 Ene 2022)

Buenas, ¿conocéis algún sitio de confianza para la compra de oro físico?


----------



## jm666 (1 Ene 2022)

yo conñozco este , pero puedes preguntar e informarte en el canal de oro y plata










Comprar Lingote de oro 1 Onza Troy 9999 / 31.10 g Marca SEMPSA


Comprar Lingote de oro 1 Onza Troy 9999 / 31.10 g Marca SEMPSA en CIODE, empresa de compra y venta de lingotes y monedas de oro y plata de inversión.




ciode.es










ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL


2 USANAS La Judy , a lo suyo...tirando del hilo de un trono con muerte anunciada. El palabro mágico no lo ha dicho. y una EX de rotunda referencia...de felicitación y promo gratuíta - k vale binoyes -. Caña y pintxotorti again al banco de 3 patas k separe dineros sólidos del fiat digital...




www.burbuja.info










Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Buenas: a la venta a spot el oro de la abuela, bueno, en este caso del abuelo. Preferiblemente trato en mano en Barcelona. Si queréis más info o vídeos, por privado. -1911 $20 double eagle St. Gaudens Head Philadelphia. Como veis tiene un par de toques, pero es difícil de encontrar en tienda y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Ene 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> Buenas, ¿conocéis algún sitio de confianza para la compra de oro físico?



Yo cuando voy a comprar consulto aqui






La veta de oro – Comparador de productos de oro y plata de inversión.







www.lavetadeoro.com





Creo que es de un forero y tiene las principales tiendas


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (1 Ene 2022)

La Veta de Oro como ya te han dicho. 
Tienes una comparativa de los precios en varias tiendas de confianza.
Salvo que hagas coleccionismo , te da igual cómo sea la onza de oro , yo recomiendo la de mejor precio porque el día de mañana , al venderla , se mira el peso , pagan casi lo mismo por dólares del Canadá que por Rands surafricanos , salvo coleccionismo , repito.


----------



## jaimegvr (1 Ene 2022)

El oro va a estar dentro de un año en 2000 - 2200.

En cambio, Tesla pasará de 1000 a 1800.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Ene 2022)

No compres lingotes, compra monedas que circularon que no esten muy dañadas.


----------



## nada2 (1 Ene 2022)

No compres lingote, compra moneda.
Yo no tengo oro, pero una vez un abuelo me explicó que una moneda inspira más confianza a la hora de comprar o vender, que era más fácilmente comprobable.
A la hora de vender, con suerte te pagarán a spot.
Onza o más pequeño. Creo que cuanto más pequeño, más caro en proporción.
Hay hilos en el foro sobre el tema.


----------



## hikso (1 Ene 2022)

Ya te lo han dicho y coincido: mejor monedas de 1oz.


----------



## asqueado (1 Ene 2022)

En la compra de algunas fanegas de tierra productiva ( olivos-aguacate), el aceite va subiendo todos los años bastante y el aguacate es el producto estrella, lo pagan lo mas caro. Cuadrillas que te recogen el fruto y lo llevan a la cooperativa, te ingresan en cuenta corriente cuando han vendido.
Sobre plata u oro, donde mas barato quizas lo puedas encontrar es en los compro-oro, funden todo lo que les llega, pero para mi como esta el ambiente de kilataje y falta de peso, lo mejor y lo que yo hice hace años es comprar granalla, ahi no tienes que pagar ningun premiun, yo vendin algunos cientos de monedas ( todas las que tenia), a un forero de las 12 euros y me compre granalla 999 sin alcohol. Creeis que si viene lo que todos tememos, cuando cambies alimentos por metal le vais a dar 1 onza de plata u oro, o se va afijar si tiene tal y cual dibujito mas bonito
[automerge]1641074311[/automerge]
En la compra de algunas fanegas de tierra productiva ( olivos-aguacate), el aceite va subiendo todos los años bastante y el aguacate es el producto estrella, lo pagan lo mas caro. Cuadrillas que te recogen el fruto y lo llevan a la cooperativa, te ingresan en cuenta corriente cuando han vendido.
Sobre plata u oro, donde mas barato quizas lo puedas encontrar es en los compro-oro, funden todo lo que les llega, pero para mi como esta el ambiente de kilataje y falta de peso, lo mejor y lo que yo hice hace años es comprar granalla, ahi no tienes que pagar ningun premiun, yo vendin algunos cientos de monedas ( todas las que tenia), a un forero de las 12 euros y me compre granalla 999 sin alcohol. Creeis que si viene lo que todos tememos, cuando cambies alimentos por metal le vais a dar 1 onza de plata u oro, o se va afijar si tiene tal y cual dibujito mas bonito


----------



## Discolo (2 Ene 2022)

cuidado con el oro y los lingotes que te pueden meter tungsteno dentro y pesa lo mismo

¿Sabías que… se ha usado tungsteno para falsificar lingotes de oro a pesar de que es de color gris? | Yincana entrematraces


----------



## bralmu (2 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro y sobre el tema del oro y ya estoy decidido. precisamente es lo contrario
> invertir en cualquier cosa que no sea oro es de ricos. invertir en oro es lo más seguro que se puede hacer.



Sí, guardar 50k físicos dentro de casa es super seguro, nunca roban en las viviendas. Sobre todo si lo vas comentando con la gente.

El riesgo de una inversión no es solo su cotización, también son otros problemas.


----------



## Daviot (2 Ene 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> Sí, guardar 50k físicos dentro de casa es super seguro, nunca roban en las viviendas. Sobre todo si lo vas comentando con la gente.
> 
> El riesgo de una inversión no es solo su cotización, también son otros problemas.



Esos problemas también tienen su solución.

Hay varias opciones. No lo guardas en casa sino en una caja de custodia de un banco aunque esto también tiene sus consecuencias.

Otra posibilidad es que si lo guardas en casa tienes que tener una alarma conectada a una central de alarmas y que tenga sistema antiinhibidores pues sino la alarma no podrá comunicarse con la central de alarmas en el caso bastante habitual de que los cacos lleven un inhibidor de frecuencias que se consigue por 60 euros.

Otra posibilidad es que lo entierres en el jardín si lo tienes a una profundidad de al menos 2 metros. Hace poco sacaron un video en el que enseñaron una monsterbox que había estado enterrada más de 1 año o 2 con monedas bullion del 2013 y estaban como nuevas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Ene 2022)

Pásate por los hilos del oro que hay mucha info.

Recomendacion basica: Por su facilidad de venta y verificación, mejor moneda

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AntiT0d0 (2 Ene 2022)

Tengo que decir que hace años mas o menos en el año 2002, siguiendo los consejos de unos "magufos" compre oro y a los 2 o 3 años el precio se habia multiplicado por 2,5. Cuando fui a consultar con mi banco habitual se rieron de mi a la cara, al final lo compre por internet. Ahora no me atreveria a comprar.


----------



## dalmore_12y (2 Ene 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> Buenas, ¿conocéis algún sitio de confianza para la compra de oro físico?



Pregúntale a Omar Montes


----------



## Zoeric (3 Ene 2022)

Daviot dijo:


> Esos problemas también tienen su solución.
> 
> Hay varias opciones. No lo guardas en casa sino en una caja de custodia de un banco aunque esto también tiene sus consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Qué pasa que dos metros es lo que detectan las máquinas esas?
Hay algún material que las esquive?
No tengo intención de enterrar las cuatro onzas que tengo, pero bueno es saberlo.


----------



## Daviot (3 Ene 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Qué pasa que dos metros es lo que detectan las máquinas esas?
> Hay algún material que las esquive?
> No tengo intención de enterrar las cuatro onzas que tengo, pero bueno es saberlo.



Más bien suelen llegar a 40 o 50 cm los buenos ,por eso añadir un margen de seguridad.
Luego hay otras máquinas como el geo radar que dicen que puede llegar entre 1 metro y 30 metros de profundidad pero estos suelen costar un pastón y son aparatosos.

De todas formas para mayor seguridad aún podemos colocar algo encima de donde estén enterradas las monedas como unas piedras un macizo de flores, etc, algo que impida pasar a cualquier aparato por encima.

Es una solución igual poco práctica pero es otra posibilidad más.


----------



## Daviot (3 Ene 2022)

Aquí el vídeo donde se ven las monsterboxes. Me había quedado corto, en realidad las cajas llevaban enterradas 6 años.


----------



## Furillo (3 Ene 2022)

Compra lingotes del pueblo elegido, goyim:


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2022)

Discolo dijo:


> cuidado con el oro y los lingotes que te pueden meter tungsteno dentro y pesa lo mismo
> 
> ¿Sabías que… se ha usado tungsteno para falsificar lingotes de oro a pesar de que es de color gris? | Yincana entrematraces



por eso voy a lo seguro y voy a comprar en degusa


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Tengo que decir que hace años mas o menos en el año 2002, siguiendo los consejos de unos "magufos" compre oro y a los 2 o 3 años el precio se habia multiplicado por 2,5. Cuando fui a consultar con mi banco habitual se rieron de mi a la cara, al final lo compre por internet. Ahora no me atreveria a comprar.



por qué se rieron en tu cara? no te entiendo.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (3 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> por qué se rieron en tu cara? no te entiendo.



Bueno reirse no exactamente, pero me dijeron que alli no vendian ese tipo de productos ni como acciones y con unas cara alucinadas como si les hubiese pedido un fardo de coca. Les di las gracias y lo compre por internet.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Ene 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Bueno reirse no exactamente, pero me dijeron que alli no vendian ese tipo de productos ni como acciones y con unas cara alucinadas como si les hubiese pedido un fardo de coca. Les di las gracias y lo compre por internet.



ah, vale. entiendo.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ene 2022)

ya tengo herramientas.


----------

